# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Functional Training im MTB-Sport (Umfrage)

## train2ride

Servus liebe Biker und Bikerinnen,

ich möchte meine beiden Leidenschaften Mountainbiken und functional Fitnesstraining vereinen. 
Mit einer individuellen und auf eure Bedürfnisse angepasste ganzheitliche Trainingsbetreuung will ich euch unterstützen, eure Grenzen zu verschieben, euren Horizont zu erweitern und eure Herausforderungen zu meistern. 

Bevor ich mein Personal Training Business starte, möchte ich mein Geschäftsmodell testen. Daher lade ich euch herzlichst ein, an der online Umfrage zum Thema  „*Functional Training im Mountainbike-Sport*“ teilzunehmen. 

https://www.soscisurvey.de/train2ride/ (Link zu der Befragung) 

Mit der Befragung möchte ich mehr über euer Trainingsverhalten (Schwerpunkt Krafttraining) erfahren und erfassen, ob ihr Interesse an individueller und professioneller Trainingsbetreuung habt. Darüber hinaus helfen mir eure Antworten, maßgeschneiderte Beiträge zu verfassen, die eure BikePerformance verbessern. 

An der Studie können alle Bike-Liebhaber teilnehmen. Auch die Asphalt-Biker. 
Die Befragung ist ab heute 12.01 bis einschließlich 11.02. freigeschaltet. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir 5-10 Minuten eurer Zeit schenken könntet und die Fragen beantwortet. Der online Fragebogen ist für Smartphones optimiert, d.h. ihr könnte ihn im genannten Zeitraum immer und überall ausfüllen. 

https://www.soscisurvey.de/train2ride/ (Link zu der Befragung) 

Als Dankeschön werden im Anschluss an die Befragung 10 Amazon.de Gutscheine im Wert von 10€ an die Teilnehmenden verlost. 

Ich bedanke mich für eure Teilnahme und ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel. 



Fabian

----------

